# [VERGEBEN]Biete Rolle der Auferstehung. Server - Eredar Horde + 8k Gold



## Headpipe (7. März 2012)

Hey,

ich biete euch die Rolle der Auferstehung für den Server Eredar auf der Hordenseite!

Der Server ist der wohl bestbevölkerste Horde Server in Deuschland.

Hier wird ständig für Raids und Instanzen gesucht und man findet somit sehr schnell Gruppen!

Als kleines Dankeschön gibt es bei Accountreaktivierung 8k Gold

Um das Gold zu empfangen müsstet ihr auf Eredar transferieren, müsst ihr aber nicht!

Bei Fragen stehe natürlich auch zur Verfügung.

Edit: Topic kann gelöscht werden!
Nicht mehr gültig.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen John


----------

